# Brow Wax -She ripped my SKIN off



## hollyca (Aug 16, 2008)

I just had my eyebrows waxed and she ripped some of my skin off! It really, really burns! Help! What do I do?


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 16, 2008)

Try using something like a tea tree lotion, thats what I use after waxing but you need to let it dry out & don't put any m/u ove it, it might get infected if you do!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 16, 2008)

I would also suggest that in a couple of days, when it no longer hurts to touch, putting a little Bio Oil on the area.  This will help to prevent scarring!

Good luck, hun.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 16, 2008)

ow! that happened to me a few years ago.. she left the wax on for too long & it hardened & ripped off my skin. so now i have a little scar underneath my left brow. i'm not sure if there's anything you can do to prevent that.. maybe some aloe vera?


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 16, 2008)

I suggest aloe vera and if you could get it fresh, the better.


----------



## hollyca (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll make a trip to walgreens and get the bio oil and aloe.  I put some neosporin on and it feels a lot better but it still hurts.  I just hope I don't have two huge scars across my eyes.


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 16, 2008)

yes, bio oil should help! 

ughh i hate estheticians who are careless! i hope you're ok. one time i went to get my eyebrows waxed at a place i usually did not get them waxed at, and after the lady waxed my eyebrows she freakin rubbed the part of my skin she just waxed the hairs off of with ALCOHOL! uh, OW! and the cotton ball was so soaked that a little went in my eye!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a bikini wax and the biatch ripped my skin off down there!!!!!!!! You better believe i complained and got my money back!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 16, 2008)

this happened to me the day i went to the prom with a senior (i was a junior, was a huge deal lol)  anyways i put ice on it.. and a dab of palmers cocoa butter.. didnt leave a scar or anything and she ripped off a significant amount of skin.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I got a bikini wax and the biatch ripped my skin off down there!!!!!!!! You better believe i complained and got my money back!_

 
This has happened to me as well!  I moved away from my fave waxer and went to an Aveda salon because I thought they would be better than a mall waxer...  Turns out I was wrong, because the Aveda waxer ripped the strips off the WRONG WAY and I bled for days afterwards.

Nightmare!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2008)

vitamin e oil is helpful in healing skin.


----------



## user79 (Aug 19, 2008)

*mental reminder: never go to get waxed* *shudder*


----------



## hollyca (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks so, so much for your help. They are healing well and I'm pretty sure I won't have a scar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had been seeing this person for years, so I don't know what happened.  Not only am I missing skin, but there is a huge chunck missing from the front.  Who messes up that part? I look pretty funny. Also half my hair didn't get removed.  To top things off, she even got a dollop of wax in my hair!


----------

